# Super-B (13x19) Hanging folders?



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

99% of my films are printed on super-B sized film, 13x19 inches. I have been storing these in 15x20 kraft envelopes up until now and have just been stacking them on a shelf I built. I am starting to get to the point where there are simply too many jobs to be able to quickly find the correct envelop for repeat jobs, even though they are well sorted, since I have to thumb through a stack to find them. I would like to consolidate both the films and any additional paperwork into a single hanging folder with a visible label poking out the top like a standard filing system if possible, but I am having no luck finding hanging folders large enough to hold the films. I have found 14x18 ledger size, but none that are 19in or wider. Anyone have any idea where to look for these?

Does anyone have a film storage system that can also incorporate other paper work and is quick to reference. The envelopes just aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

We searched high and low for hanging folders that size with no luck. Ended up buying X-ray folders and put a sticky tab on top for easy filing. Have to trim and inch off the films but it works.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

I've started using a binder punch to put holes in my films, then I just hang them from a pair of square hooks screwed into the wall.


----------



## aztecj (Jun 13, 2007)

I am working on making this folder so its available for screen printers. Let me know how you want them.


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

Call 1-800-447-2322. This company bought Pathfinder Vue-file. I have been storing 13 x 19 films with folders that they provided and it works very well.


----------



## Jeramie (2 mo ago)

aztecj said:


> I am working on making this folder so its available for screen printers. Let me know how you want them.


Would love to have them just like the 11x17 hanging folders


----------



## foobadapit (1 mo ago)

Hanging folders would get really heavy. we put them in 15x20 kraft envelope and store them in half size storage bins then store about 100 jobs each and mark the job numbers ex 1000-1100 on the side of the bin.
Then move the job forward to the new job number when the customer reorders.


----------

